# Looking for suggestions on who makes nicest Soil Conditioner?



## Bobcat313 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm looking at buying a new Soil Conditioner for our Bobcat / CAT Skid Steers...

We will be using it to shape landforms, angles, grading, and a variety of high end landscape renovation projects...

*Features we are looking to have*


Hydraulic Angle
Hydraulic Depth Control
Tilt: Be able carve on angle for slopes / ditches...
Removable End Plates
Bi-Directional Rotor
High-Flow Hydraulics Capability 

Putting price aside, what would you buy? Why?

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

Cheers!


----------

